# Estação meteorológica



## HF_ATL (28 Dez 2017 às 17:49)

Boa tarde a todos,

Estou a procura de uma estação meteorológica que não exceda os 250€ e que obrigatoriamente inclua informação sobre direcção e velocidade do vento.
Qual a melhor opção tendo a vista obter a melhor precisão possivel (especialmente na medição do vento)?
A ligação À internet seria ideal para monitorizar (p.ex. weather underground) à distância os dados recolhidos continuamente.

Pelo que li a marca Davis é o melhor investimento mas neste momento não consigo pagar tanto por uma estação meteorológica.

Desde já agradeço toda a ajuda!


Obrigado


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Dez 2017 às 18:20)

Procura por Acurite, dizem bem dela.
Davis penso que seja das melhores, mas carita
Netatmo, eu tenho uma e estou contente.
Já aparece por ai pessoal experiente que já te dá mais opiniões.


----------



## HF_ATL (28 Dez 2017 às 20:04)

ct1gnd disse:


> Procura por Acurite, dizem bem dela.
> Davis penso que seja das melhores, mas carita
> Netatmo, eu tenho uma e estou contente.
> Já aparece por ai pessoal experiente que já te dá mais opiniões.



Muito obrigado pela rápida resposta!
Essa Acurite implica mandar vir dos EUA?


----------



## pnunes (28 Dez 2017 às 20:50)

*A lacrosse 330-2315 Professional Weather Station*
está aconselhada no Weather Underground 
https://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/buyingguide.asp
é baratita mas não creio que seja la grande espiga... tambem equacionei a compra dela mas numa loja da europa
https://www.telescopiomania.pt/esta...eteorolgica-ws6868-la-crosse-technology.html#
não compensa mandar vir dos estates
https://www.lacrossetechnology.com/330-2315-professional-weather-underground


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Dez 2017 às 22:22)

Em Espanha:
http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/ep...es/METEOROLOGIA/ESTACIONES_METEO_DE_GAMA_ALTA


----------



## HF_ATL (29 Dez 2017 às 16:57)

Obrigado pelo feedback.
Alguma opinião sobre a Ventus W830? http://www.techome.de/all/ventus-wifi-wetterstation-w830_-inkl.-sensorset.html


----------

